# dosage growth hormone



## hinchi (Jul 2, 2009)

so my question is how much of it to use ive been doing 1iu ed would i be betta of going up to 2iu a day any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1iu is a very small amount if it is working for you then thats cool but in my opinion you need to go a little higher


----------



## hinchi (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks for the reply pscarb ive been doing a bit of diging around and decided that il start wi 2iu a day from nxt week but i can defo feel the 1iu a day working


----------



## Tiny_T (Aug 21, 2008)

what growth are you using??


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

1iu ? you having a laugh


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I would go with 4IU everyday or 8-10iu every other day.


----------



## hinchi (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks 4 the reply lads defo uping dosage to 3iu a day from tmos im glad iv found out a correct dosage i would av been using 1 ml a day for nxt 8 mnth and thinkin wat the f**k why rnt i gettn any gains and the growth im using is genotropin (i think thats how u spell it)


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

What does IU stand for out of interest?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 1iu ? you having a laugh


i would prefer more to start low and then increase rather than just bang in more than they need....


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> What does IU stand for out of interest?
> 
> Thanks


 "international unit" it is a standard measure of biological activity/effect but bare in mind when dealing with ug labs it could be any strength


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ekko said:


> "international unit" it is a standard measure of biological activity/effect but bare in mind when dealing with ug labs it could be any strength


Cheers matey :thumb: , was searching for ages to find out.


----------



## hinchi (Jul 2, 2009)

jst thought id post a pic of the growth im using to see what u guys think this bottle is empty ill be picking sum more up tmoz


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

hinchi said:


> thanks 4 the reply lads defo uping dosage to 3iu a day from tmos im glad iv found out a correct dosage i would av been using 1 ml a day for nxt 8 mnth and thinkin wat the f**k why rnt i gettn any gains and the growth im using is genotropin (i think thats how u spell it)


You are either getting ml or iu mixed up because if your using 1ml a day are you not using a vial a day???


----------



## hinchi (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry meant to be iu


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

I use 3 units for a steady dosage. I use a new to me HGH but good sides from first days. I wouldn't go for more than 3IU yet since i feel them strong already but in the preparation for my future show will go 5-6IU for sure. GH and Test are base in my cycles.


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

I used 2IU of human growth a while back on a tren/winny and prop cycle and became very very lean. I'd love to use it at 4IU/day for a few months but don't have the funds

SOMEONE SPONSOR ME!! :laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jordanlee said:


> does that stuff make you* grow* bigger ?


GROWTH hormone :cursing: :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SvenPowerH said:


> I use 3 units for a steady dosage. I use a new to me HGH but good sides from first days. *I wouldn't go for more than 3IU yet since i feel them strong already* but in the preparation for my future show will go 5-6IU for sure. GH and Test are base in my cycles.


wise words mate


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Im thinking of using this to recover from an injury, just at the starting stage of my research now

**no price discussions allowed**


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

jordanlee said:


> does that stuff make you grow bigger ?


I doubt your pocket money will cover it lad.

Now to actually add to the thread:rolleyes: on pct currently started weight before gh 240lb i have had a total of 3 shots of 10iu which i take in the early hours of the am every second day (i am using dodgy blue tops that were kept hot way too long so how much potency they lost i am not sure ) but yesterday i had mental joint pains and today i am 250lb looking like a water balloon ...prob will drop the dose back down but i am glad to see that its still good.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Con said:


> I doubt your pocket money will cover it lad.


 :lol: :lol: FFS.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

is this GH legit?? as it looks lik ethe genotropin copy that was going round the gyms earlier this year, may be wrong though, but if it is i was told to keep well clear


----------



## hinchi (Jul 2, 2009)

ive had no probs wi the gh mate ive been using it for about 5 or 6 weeks and i feel great and im still as strong when i was using the aas jst a made me a bit leaner round the waste


----------

